
What does the Internet think? - instakill
http://www.whatdoestheinternetthink.net/
======
smacktoward
"The Internet is positive about Adolf Hitler":
<http://www.whatdoestheinternetthink.net/?s=adolf%20hitler>

~~~
fferen
Not as much as for killing babies!
<http://www.whatdoestheinternetthink.net/?s=killing%20babies>

------
betawolf33
Conclusion

The internet is negative about sentiment analysis.

